# Income potential plowing for a season.



## jons999 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been doing commercial plowing for about 15 years now with trucks, skid steers and front end loaders. I've always worked for other people on nights and weekends using their equipment. Winters have been pretty crazy the last few years so im thinking next season i'll buy some equipment and go out on my own. Then i would do construction/skid steer work in the summer. I would probably quit my 90k a year day job if i did this. So what is the income potential of one guy plowing full time in an average winter? Obviously there are tons of variables here but are any of you guys making a comfortable living plowing, or do i need to hire a bunch of employees and go big to make that kind of money? I already own a new F250 and have great credit to buy equipment at low interest. Im also a master certified mechanic so overhead from repair costs would be parts only.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

With all due respect, that sounds like a terrible trade off. Do you hate your job or does your boss abuse you or something?


----------



## jons999 (Oct 6, 2012)

Haha no, just sick of killing myself everyday to make someone else money. I'd do the plowing thing and keep my regular job but i work 12 hour days sometimes so im worried i wouldn't be able to service my accounts in time during big storms.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So you want to quit a 90k year job to go plowing? Toouch stress to do that trade. Last year many guys grossed over 7 figures, this year those same guys may only gross 5 figures. As far as skidsteer work in the summer idk about that, unless you are a true operator.


----------



## jons999 (Oct 6, 2012)

I guess my other option is to buy a plow for my truck and sub for other guys on my days off. I make $16 to $22 an hour plowing right now depending on what site i work and what equipment i'm running. I get pretty frustrated working with the equipment im given to do the job with. I would rather someone pays me a little more money to show up with my own equipment.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a 80K job for 17 years - I Quit - should have long before. But to each his own. I make less but have more. I still have to find jobs for the summer. A just snow business could be done and take off the other 9 months but you would have to run a lot of trucks.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

A lot of work needs to be sold, a lot of equipment will need to be purchased, and a lot of expenses will need to be paid before you will be able to pay yourself the amount of money that your 90K day job does. Just sayin.

It's ok to dream but think hard and long about this one.


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

The only way I would do it is buy you own equipment and use it as a sub and on the days you work hire someone for $15-20 an hour ON the books dont be "that guy" that way you can have your own equipment get into the industry with out the possibility of bankrupting your self then if that works out you can continue to buy more and more and start your own company on the side per say at first which may piss people off but you have to protect yourself first. Then at some point you would be able to quit your job and go full time but its a risky game to play. It doesn't happen over night my first year plowing I lost money and the second year but that is because there are a lot of expenses in this industry


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

The e myth contractor. Is a good book.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

My wife would shoot me if I quit a $90,000 a year job. Don't know if your married though but money isn't everything. You should enjoy what you do. If you can use your equipment in the summer also that's a plus also your a mechanic so that's great. I'd see what kind of work you could line up in the summer and potential next winter and weigh the profits and loss


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Also your credit may be great right now.
See how much you can get without that 90k job.

It's going to be tough, as you have no track record as a contractor.
No tax statement to show your business is a good risk.

Start small,
Plow as a stress relief 
Augment your income plowing.

Jmo.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To make the same you'll need to do a half million in work.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I also left a mechanics job of 15 years making 50k a year. I couldn't stand getting out of bed every morning I hated my job so much. I now make half that and work my ass off doing it. There were some years I didn't pay myself at all because "the company" bought new equipment and couldn't pay me and the bank both, so I worked for free. I do lawn care in the summer. I am much happier now working for myself and doing something that I enjoy. Just know going into it that the first few years will be tough. I would definitely buy your equipment while you still have your job and a pay stub to qualify for loans with.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

grandview;1970343 said:


> To make the same you'll need to do a half million in work.


Giada has a really big head.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

FordFisherman;1970433 said:


> Giada has a really big head.


Don't know ,have made it up that far


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Ask yourself how much in sales you will have to bring just to make same as your 90k job ? Do you hate your current job?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

No offense to the op but this might be the most ridiculous thread I've ever seen on here. Who in their right mind gives up a 90k+benefits/year job to plow snow? If you're planning on doing something this stupid then I hope to God you're one hell of a salesman because in order to keep even remotely in the same lifestyle you'll need to be. Stick with the job you have. There's millions of people that would be more than happy to make what you're making


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If he moves to Erie Pa it should no problem making that kind of cabbage plowing snow.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1970481 said:


> If he moves to Erie Pa it should no problem making that kind of cabbage plowing snow.


:laughing::laughing: yeah we're really raking it in over here


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

To the original op I am too a mechanic and make no were near that with plowing. And a full time job. The only problem I see is when you have no snow and no seasonal contracts. But if it work for you then that's great


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jons999;1970251 said:


> . I would probably quit my 90k a year day job if i did this. .





jons999;1970265 said:


> Haha no, just sick of killing myself everyday to make someone else money. I'd do the plowing thing and keep my regular job.




So which is it?

Poop or get off the pot.

The first yr I went into business for myself, I took about a 50% pay cut...but I was MUCH happier. Of course over the yrs things have gotten better....but if it came down to it, I'd rather deal with the stresses of having my own business & making less money....than going to work somewhere I disliked everyday just to make more money.

For the most part, I enjoy my job. But that dosent mean everyone is going to "enjoy" being self employed. I have a few friends that tried self employment...didn't work....they are much better at what they do(and happier), when working for someone else. Nothing wrong with either.



grandview;1970343 said:


> To make the same you'll need to do a half million in work.


If your being serious, I'm doing a lot better than I thought.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Herm Witte;1970292 said:


> A lot of work needs to be sold, a lot of equipment will need to be purchased, and a lot of expenses will need to be paid before you will be able to pay yourself the amount of money that your 90K day job does. Just sayin.
> 
> It's ok to dream but think hard and long about this one.


Take this advice to heart........:salute:


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I would go into business for yourself, while keeping your job...as others have said. I did self employment for a while, found out I had outgrown my equipment but couldn't afford to buy what I needed because I was living solely off the lawn and snow work. I then got a full time job and that pays bills, buys groceries, etc while the business just pays itself allowing it to grow evenly. The plan is to do both until I have to make a decision, then decide but right now I just build it small. This allows you to focus more on making money with the jobs you have, instead of just simply getting work. Bank your vacation time for the snow season and get paid double when you plow.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Start off with buying your own plow truck next season. Then if you feel like growing more the following year buy another plow truck for a sub or maybe that skid steer. But realistically to make $90,000 for a year you are going to need to make somewhere in the $270,000 to $320,000 range. Each vehicle you have out there could make $50,000 to $80,000 per year for you minus expenses fuel, insurance, repairs, payroll ($10,000 to $30,000). 

There are a ton of different expenses you need to think about. Starting with your own truck for a couple years would be a good idea.

Michael

(the numbers were quick ballparks in my head to be used as a reference)


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

grandview;1970343 said:


> To make the same you'll need to do a half million in work.


Or more, imo you should double think this.

But, you will never know if you do not do it.

Do you have connections ?


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Plow as a stress relief ???? Am I reading that right? Bahahahha


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why all the negativity?
We should be propping him up and blowing rainbows up his @$$.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

This is got to be bigest joke i read here, guy want to quit 90k job to plow snow, Are you insane?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

R1lukasz;1971750 said:


> This is got to be bigest joke i read here, guy want to quit 90k job to plow snow, Are you insane?


Maybe he's a union guy and and he wants see what's its like on the other side to work for your money.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Or a union guy tired of them taking half his paycheck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

gc3;1971760 said:


> Or a union guy tired of them taking half his paycheck


Can't believe they would do that.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

grandview;1971765 said:


> Can't believe they would do that.


They do it with a big smile


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll take that job over for you....


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I will put my two sense in here. 

You have to think about the gentleman's potential to make money in the summertime as well. 90k a year is good money, but plenty of business owners make well over that. 

I work for myself as a consultant in the insurance industry and I plow snow in the winter. I have been plowing snow for 23+ years now. I have been in the construction trades all my life up until 2007. Plowing offset the slow months of the construction work, so that works out nicely. In order to be in business for yourself you have to get all the work, manage the books, fix the trucks, pay the bills and have money to do so. Cash flow is king!!! If I were to do it all over again, I would save up a nest egg of about $50,000.00, when times are tuff. Banks are very fickle whom they lend money to, being a small contractor, its very hard to get any type of loan that's not secured. 

I would say you can easily make $30k per, per truck plowing in the winter, doing residential driveways. You have one truck already, so it depends on how much you are willing to invest, in order to determine your snowplowing revenue potential. Can you make $30k plowing and $60k contracting yourself out in the summer? Yes, its very possible; however, you will be grossing the $90k, instead of netting $90k. Add a truck and you could be at your old salary pay, but you will be working for yourself, vs. someone else. Add a truck, each year and continue to grow. 

It takes major balls to go out and do it on your own, just be smart about it and think of all the things that can go wrong and plan for them, prior to starting out!

Peace,

Charles Benigni


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well said charles


----------



## jons999 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm def. not a union guy, but i've maxed out the amount of money i'm gonna make working for someone else in a job i don't like, so im just looking for a business i can grow into something. Half of you guys are telling me thats a ridiculous amount of money to make in this business, the other half are telling me that you are making that much with a handful of trucks. I have a few months to think about it either way. And i have some connections for what i think would be some pretty decent commercial contracts.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why not open a repair shop of your own as you know the trade?
Hire 3-4 wrench turners and just manage the shop.


" i have some connections for what i think would be some pretty decent commercial contracts."
Good deal, but are they a big box store or a national chain, they proababely have a NSP.
then is,,
"welcome to the race to the bottom".

Good luck and do your homework.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

90K at a corporate job sounds great until after dedicating 5, 10, or 20 years of your life to them they outsource your job to the third world, give you a 3 month severance package, and later on mismanage the pension fund so that dissolves as well.

We live in a capitalist society, be a capitalist.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

jerpa;1973381 said:


> 90K at a corporate job sounds great until after dedicating 5, 10, or 20 years of your life to them they outsource your job to the third world, give you a 3 month severance package, and later on mismanage the pension fund so that dissolves as well.
> 
> We live in a capitalist society, be a capitalist.


This guy said it best.

Little story,

I use to work for Caterpillar. I worked at the factory for two years. I decided I was going to quit and go to college. I was making 16.00 a hour at with benefits. My parents said I was a moron and I would regret it the rest of my life. I laughed at everyone and said, yeah okay...I am going to make this work. Ended up with 73 credits from a university and landed a job as a police officer. (That was my main goal since I was a little kid) Fast forward 6 years I am now Chief of police. I have a business plan written up to start a snow plowing/lawn care business next year. Starting it part time and one of these days I'll retire and do it full time.

Figure out what you want out of life and go for it. Don't let anyone hold you back OP. I know me quitting a $34-36,000 a year job is different than a 90K a year job. But here's my point...Caterpillar just laid off around 250 people. Guess what ? I would of been one of them. I would be laid off with NOTHING accomplished in life if I would of listened to everyone else. Makes you think, huh? Come up with a plan and stick to it. There's no back up plan. Stick to the original plan and make it happen bud!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

burtle;1973832 said:


> This guy said it best.
> 
> Little story,
> 
> ...


Chief in 6 years? How many are on your force?


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

peteo1;1974252 said:


> Chief in 6 years? How many are on your force?


Small town, 6 part time officers under me. I make half of what OP is making working 40 hours a week.

Figure out what you want and go after it! That's the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bottom line is money isn't everything. But if you're accustomed to a lifestyle you better make sure you can scale way back if you're planning on going into this industry for yourself.

It will take YEARS before you can build a company big enough to put 90K in the owner's pocket, plus have the business show a decent profit as well. Don't confuse the 2. The buisness has money. That's not the owner's money. The owner draws a salary and gets a paycheck just like an employee. But it will take a long time to get anywhere close to paying yourself 90K a year.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------

